# Your Not A Real Brewer Unless You Gotta



## Pumpy (22/6/06)

Using Batz famous statement 

Your not a real brewer unless you have a :-

March Pump 
Refractometer 
Hop sock 
Beer Filter 
BeerSmith 
Water filter 
Immersion heater
Plate chiller 


Have I missed any ? 

Pumpy


----------



## Ross (22/6/06)

3,000 posts  

Bloody hell - I gotta spend less time on here.... B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## goatherder (22/6/06)

home made tight arse stir plate


----------



## razz (22/6/06)

How about a stirplate with a 20 lt capacity ? Although I didn't build it.


----------



## Zwickel (22/6/06)

Pumpy said:


> Have I missed any ?



what about a yeast farm?


----------



## jimi (22/6/06)

.... a mcguyver like imagination that sees "Pumpys list" everytime they are looking at coat hangers, toilet rolls and girlfriends stockings


----------



## Duff (22/6/06)

Pumpy,

You're not a real real brewer unless you brew AG......with the 'No Chill' method  

:super:


----------



## Duff (22/6/06)

And forgot....

You're not a real brewer unless you have a logo by Franko


----------



## goatherder (22/6/06)

Duff said:


> Pumpy,
> 
> You're not a real real brewer unless you brew AG......with the 'No Chill' method
> 
> :super:



shhh, not so loud!


----------



## Mr Bond (22/6/06)

_ *EGO*_That says AG is Best(as per the all grain,v ,extract thread)


----------



## big d (22/6/06)

Unless you use gravity.It sucks for free pumps dont


----------



## Mr Bond (22/6/06)

Duff said:


> And forgot....
> 
> You're not a real brewer unless you have a logo by Franko



You mean a*" FASHION" *'statement


----------



## Tony (22/6/06)

MOTORISED GRAIN MILL !!!

that eats 12 KG in 2 minuites 

PROMASH !!!

BEER ON TAP !!!

A BEER GUT !!!

20 DIFFERENT HOPS IN THE FREEZER AND OVER 100KG OF GRAIN IN THE GARAGE 

OH

AND ONE OF FRANKOS LABELS )



cheers


----------



## Tony (22/6/06)

Oh i forgot...


An un-natural atraciton to all things Stainless Steel 

well i do anyway.

cheers

Edit..... what do i win for 700 posts


----------



## Doc (22/6/06)

A beard/facial hair (in a non metrosexual way)
A Blichman Beergun
Ventmatic beer taps

Doc


----------



## mhan7073 (22/6/06)

> EGOThat says AG is Best(as per the all grain,v ,extract thread)



I take it you meant ergo? Ego is the demonstrative first person pronoun in Latin. "I". Ergo means therefore. Ergo Ergo. 

I feel like the centurion from Python's Life of Brian.


----------



## Duff (22/6/06)

You're not a real brewer unless:

- You re-use your yeast cake 6 times (or until your fermenter tap becomes blocked)
- You add a splash of Chimay Blue while making a gravy for your T-bone steak.
- You use a sparge arm for.....sparging.
- You refuse to secondary your beers, opting for Polyclar VT and filtering.


----------



## Doc (22/6/06)

Your children have beer related names

Doc


----------



## ausdb (22/6/06)

Pumpy said:


> Using Batz famous statement
> 
> Your not a real brewer unless you have a :-
> 
> ...



Yes a Brewmunchkin!  
Officially validated by Hoops http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...hkin&st=30#


----------



## Duff (22/6/06)

Support Queensland in the State of Origin


----------



## Pumpy (22/6/06)

Duff said:


> Pumpy,
> 
> You're not a real real brewer unless you brew AG......with the 'No Chill' method
> 
> :super:



Duff ,
You beat me too it your not a real breawe unless you got Phils sparge arm ( does it come with a armpit phew !!!

Dont start me on th e No____ method 

Pumpy


----------



## Duff (22/6/06)

Use Australian malts in 'traditional' German beers...


----------



## Duff (22/6/06)

You have an autoclave....


----------



## Tony (22/6/06)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh use POR in traditional german beers  hehehe

I have 

and a home made mash paddle helps to


cheers.

Oh and 

GO THE BLUES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

hehe


----------



## wee stu (22/6/06)

big d said:


> Unless you use gravity.It sucks for free pumps dont



and a hand powered porkert mill  

*real * brewers don't need power tools  , or nasa burners for that matter


----------



## Mr Bond (22/6/06)

mhan7073 said:


> > EGOThat says AG is Best(as per the all grain,v ,extract thread)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your definition is too narrow.

"ego ( P ) Pronunciation Key (g, g)
n. pl. egos 
The self, especially as distinct from the world and other selves. 
In psychoanalysis, the division of the psyche that is conscious, most immediately controls thought and behavior, and is most in touch with external reality. 

An exaggerated sense of self-importance; conceit. 
Appropriate pride in oneself; self-esteem. "

The last definition is the context I'm applying(in red)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/6/06)

You are not a real brewer unless you got a ...


A walk in brew room that is temp controlled summer and winter... B)


----------



## Ross (22/6/06)

You're not a real brewer unless...

you have 73 different hops to choose from in your cold room  

Mmmmmm Ross....


----------



## Tony (22/6/06)

Stu...........

Did you just say...........

no......... you didnt just knock the big burner comunity did you  

thats like saying you dont need a march pump or hops, or water............

or yeast.

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im getting scared now.

someone re-asure me with some flash invention that makes brewing more fun 

cheers


----------



## Tony (22/6/06)

ross

you have a problem

send them all to me 

cheers


----------



## Millet Man (22/6/06)

Your own malting plant and more fridges than the missus.


----------



## poppa joe (22/6/06)

I think you have all left out the most IMPORTANT thing...
A SHMBO To approve of the EXPENDITURE.......  
CHEERS

PJ


----------



## wee stu (22/6/06)

None of the above except for:

*EGO*



Brauluver said:


> An exaggerated sense of self-importance; conceit.
> Appropriate pride in oneself; self-esteem. "



oh, and a tin opener, and a first name that rhymes with shrew :lol:


----------



## Bobby (22/6/06)

unless you have had poured off a sample of your latest batch to taste before 10 in the morning...

or you get up in the early morning and first thing you do is fire up the HLT.


----------



## Tony (22/6/06)

hehehehe

i get up on brew day and tip toe outside to sub zero temps to switch on the HLT. I them go for a shower and make a cuppa. 

I just made 2 yeat starters.

one was for a batch of WLP001 i have has in the fridge for months.

I tipped the old strater wort into a glass to taste it to see if it was ok.

I then went outside to play with the brew rig.

I came back in and picked up the starter liquid in the glass and had a swig thinking it was my beer.

i realised what it was and seeing as it wasnt so bad i had another sip.

mmmm that did me........ wasnt as good as the mash paddle porter.

was close though 

cheers


----------



## Jazman (22/6/06)

u are not a real brewer 

until u have typing and spelling and grammar errors


----------



## Doc (22/6/06)

poppa joe said:


> I think you have all left out the most IMPORTANT thing...
> A SHMBO To approve of the EXPENDITURE.......
> CHEERS
> 
> PJ



Don't you mean ignores the expenditure 

Doc


----------



## redgums500 (22/6/06)

Duff said:


> Pumpy,
> 
> You're not a real real brewer unless you brew AG......with the 'No Chill' method
> 
> :super:




Bllody hell Duff don't start this shit again ! Some of 'em have been at this AG/ KK debarcle all bloody day.


redgums :beerbang:


----------



## big d (22/6/06)

Your not a real homebrewer.... Unless ..........you are the homebrewer of the month on microbrewing.com.au

Shameless plug  

Big D


----------



## Doc (22/6/06)

Doc said:


> poppa joe said:
> 
> 
> > I think you have all left out the most IMPORTANT thing...
> ...



Got home tonight (gave my wife a lift home) and there was a box on the front door step. My wife looked at it saw it was addressed to me with a brew related postal address. Nothing mentioned. Nothing said. Sweet.

Doc


----------



## als_world (22/6/06)

Ross said:


> You're not a real brewer unless...
> 
> you have 73 different hops to choose from in your cold room
> 
> Mmmmmm Ross....



or, that you actually know that there are 73 different types of hops.


You're not a real brewer unless...

- Your kegging setup cost more than your first car 

- You have more beer on tap at home than your local does

- You have a "Periodic Table of Beer Styles" poster

- You can covert EBC to SRM (L) in your head

- You can convert Brix to SG points in your head h34r: 

- You can estimate mash pH by taste

- You carbonate your kegs using "the Ross method"


----------



## big d (22/6/06)

Mean while muttering to herself...Not again.


----------



## Ross (22/6/06)

als_world said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > You're not a real brewer unless...
> ...



Damn - all but 2 - not a real brewer yet  

cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (22/6/06)

My GOD.
Vindication. I'm a real brewer 
Will sleep easy tonight :beerbang:

Doc


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/6/06)

Or you can stick your finger in the wort, taste it, then determine what the SG is....


----------



## smudge (22/6/06)

Unless your wife loves ebay more than she hates your brewing.

Cheers,
smudge


----------



## Tony (22/6/06)

your not a real home brewer unless......

you have thought of somethng great for ross to sell back to you and you think its a good idea and you need 2 of them!!!! :huh: 

 

hehehehehehehe


----------



## poppa joe (22/6/06)

PUMPY Was lucky?.. Doc..
His SHMBO Made him get rid of all those crates and bottles.......
Then made him go and get a keg setup...(OH To have a SHMBO like that)
I bet he misses those bottles  
Cheers
PJ


----------



## Tony (22/6/06)

i dont think he does


----------



## MHB (22/6/06)

Know all the words in the philosophers song..

Immanuel Kant was a real pissant
All together now
Who was very rarely stable


----------



## jayse (22/6/06)

Your not a real brewer if you spend the time reading 4 pages of a home brewer forum thread about what it takes to be a real brewer :excl: 

Cheers
The horse called war that didn't read any and just went straight to the end :excl: 
Jayse AKA 'War'


----------



## Weizguy (22/6/06)

:excl: You *know* you're a real brewer when:

You have plenty of beer "bling" about the house;

You have lots of "appropriate" name-brand glassware to serve your beers in;

You hear that people are coming over in a few minutes, and U already have enough beer chilled to host a party;

You have AHB gear in the house (hat and/or stubby holders and/or stickers/magnets);

You post when you're drunk and don't give a rat's wotsit about speling &/or ettiket :lol: ;

You boast about the most insignificant sh!te, safe in the knowledge that you are superior;

You say that AG is superior, but encourage all brewers anyway;

You care enough about beer to become BJCP-accredited, to help other brewers with feedback, of course;

You have a supply of Cooper's Vintage that will allow a vertical tasting for a dozen mates;

You post more smilies than anyone else because you can  ...(click and scroll down);

You're into "thread resurrection";

You're a "Beer Evangelist";

You can't stop typing when you're onto a great topic;

You can't make a German-style beer without a triple decoction;

You save and culture yeast from bottles even if you know that it's just a bottling strain, coz U might use it one day (e.g. LCPA, Schofferhofer); 

You've been on this forum for so long that you remember some de-registered and banned former members, and why they got the chop;

You make your 1000th post to a thread that no-one will even be looking at tomorrow.

Beerz to all U "real brewers". *Respect!!!*

Sethule


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (22/6/06)

Doc said:


> Your children have beer related names
> 
> Doc




Huh? Like what Doc? 

I have my third kid due in november so I need some names. I must admit _Bohemian Pilsener _ has a nice ring to it.

 

ATOMT


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (22/6/06)

Weizguy said:


> :excl: You *know* you're a real brewer when:
> You make your 1000th post to a thread that no-one will even be looking at tomorrow.




Hey Congrats Weizguy!!!


----------



## jayse (22/6/06)

hey happy 1000 weizguy,
I briefly read over your shit, sounded like you were getting at your not a real brewer unless you know every sock puppet peter from wagga has had :beerbang: 


Alcohol fueled brewtality
Jayse


----------



## browndog (23/6/06)

Your not a real home brewer unless:

You pour a good jug from secondary just to take an FG reading and get half pissed by the time you have racked to the keg and have it in the fridge.

Your missus gives you shite for spending so much time on this forum

Your missus gives you shite for spending so much on brewing equipment





> Got home tonight (gave my wife a lift home) and there was a box on the front door step. My wife looked at it saw it was addressed to me with a brew related postal address. Nothing mentioned. Nothing said. Sweet.
> 
> Doc



My last three deliveries were sitting on the doorstep when I got home from work. Mrs B. must have been out the back when they came. Here's hoping when the nasa arrives on monday it will be the same.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Weizguy (23/6/06)

jayse said:


> hey happy 1000 weizguy,
> I briefly read over your shit, sounded like you were getting at your not a real brewer unless you know every sock puppet peter from wagga has had :beerbang:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jayse, ATOMT.

Jayse, I have been getting some Brewtality into me lately, on your recommendation. Will I ever be the same again?

The comment was about Peter...and a certain monk's antics (and some other stuff)!

Seth out


----------



## jayse (23/6/06)

Weizguy said:


> You've been on this forum for so long that you remember some de-registered and banned former members, and why they got the chop;



The quote I was talking about for those in the dark. 




Weizguy said:


> The comment was about Peter...and a certain monk's antics (and some other stuff)!



Your not really a brewer unless you have sat in on a conversation between the pimples on the monks and peters but cheeks.


Which one has more puss?

The battle of evermore.
Jayse


----------



## browndog (23/6/06)

> The battle of evermore.
> Jayse


know all Zep's songs and lyrics (and can play at least 6 on the Bass)

cheers

Browndog


----------



## DrewCarey82 (23/6/06)

Tony said:


> A BEER GUT !!!
> 
> cheers



I can check that off atleast


----------



## metters (23/6/06)

A looonnngg way to go but I can get my hands on a couple of hundred tonnes of wheat and barley now if the daughter marries a maltster ------


----------



## Batz (23/6/06)

A python in the brewery

Batz


----------



## Tony (23/6/06)

do you brew in the nude too batz 

hehe

not all of us have the mouse eradication scheme you have running.

cheeres


----------



## Tony (23/6/06)

do you brew in the nude too batz 

hehe

not all of us have the mouse eradication scheme you have running. 

cheeres


----------



## Gerard_M (23/6/06)

An invite to Keith & Nicole's wedding!
sorry, very off topic, I just couldn't find thread entitled
" What are the rest of you sucks doing this weekend?"
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Murray (23/6/06)

Tony said:


> do you brew in the nude too batz



Now there is a man who _really_ enjoys brewing.


----------



## redgums500 (23/6/06)

YOUR NOT A REAL BREWER UNLESS YOU GOTTA:

More cooking utensils than the missus.

You own the biggest cooking pot in the house.

You have a spare fridge with nothing but brew ingredients and beer in it.

You have the local homebrew shop on speed dial

You've considered using hop oil as aftershave

Your backyard has been taken over by hop plants

Your xmas and birthday gifts all consist of homebrew supplies.

You've taken a short course in stainless steel welding

You plan family holidays around brewery tours

Your kids think that you brew beer for a living

You surf the net looking for beer chat rooms

The local hombrew store owner sends get well soon cards when you are crook.

The tax department and licensing cops have staked out your house.


Cheers

redgums :super:


----------



## Duff (23/6/06)

You come across a 50L keg from one of the major breweries out the back of a pub saying "Please take me home with you"...


----------



## dicko (23/6/06)

Well, I recon I'v got most of the above stuff, but I haven't got an invite to Keith and Nicoles' wedding.

Your not a real brewer unless you have a "Sunbeam Foodsaver Vac 550"  
I purchased one for the wife so that she may store frozen food items correctly and she lets me use it to seal my hop storage bags.  

Cheers


----------



## devo (23/6/06)

your not a real homebrewer if your still going out and buying the off the shelf stuff at least once a week.


----------



## Pumpy (23/6/06)

I dont want to encourage him .  

but your not a real brewer unless you can supply enough beer to your bar fitted with 10 Ventamatic taps 

Pumpy


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/6/06)

jayse said:


> hey happy 1000 weizguy,
> I briefly read over your shit, sounded like you were getting at your not a real brewer unless you know every sock puppet peter from wagga has had :beerbang:
> 
> 
> ...



You're not a real brewer until...

You get a good dose of "S.O.L."

*Shit on the Liver.*

Hey if mods can say it so can I. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## sinkas (23/6/06)

Been to Belguim and been places other than Brugge

Know the names of the 6 Trappist breweries

Have a black cat called Duvel


----------



## monkale (23/6/06)

Until you get half a dozen of your mates blind in the shed and they think your a champion  





Monkale


----------



## Screwtop (23/6/06)

Wipe all your Beersmith Recipes after an afternoon sampling Stout.


----------



## bindi (23/6/06)

Screwtop said:


> Wipe all your Beersmith Recipes after an afternoon sampling Stout.



Cruel  poor [email protected]!%, karma will get you for that.


----------



## Tony (23/6/06)

Screw top.

I back up the recipe file in promash about every couple of months.

Im always fiddling with recipes and plugging ideas into a recipe file for future refference.

If i lost them it would be a sad day.

promash is easy to get back but the recipe folder........................

Oh and back on topic.

I forgot to add the pH meter.

and the tight arse stir plate

And your not a real home brewer unless your wife cant sleep for the sound of bubbling airlocks around the house.

I got told one night.............. Jesus Christ were surrounded 

one outside the bedroom window and 2 starters bloop blooping in the kitchen 

It was like an orcestra of brews 

cheers


----------



## Batz (23/6/06)

Screwtop said:


> Wipe all your Beersmith Recipes after an afternoon sampling Stout.




If you think this will go unnoticed your got another think coming :angry: 

Batz h34r:


----------



## bindi (23/6/06)

Forget all is crap <_< you know you have made it as a brewer when you have a lots of inlaws/outlaws and so called friends etc etc, that want to drink your beer and always come back for more. :angry: even when you don't like them. I gave the guy next door a POR horror and he loved it :blink: did not work.

5 pint edit, nothing light here.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (23/6/06)

.....spend more time on the pc than in the brewery? h34r:


----------



## Batz (23/6/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> .....spend more time on the pc than in the brewery? h34r:




.....spend more time in the brewery than on the pc.....that's the problem  

Batz


----------



## Mr Bond (23/6/06)

*HANGOVER* 4 out of 7 days


----------



## Tony (23/6/06)

Your not a brewer unless your wife can get on the pc and have a winge!  Bloody starters keeping me up at night!
Tony's wife here


----------



## Doc (23/6/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Your children have beer related names
> ...



My daughters name is Abbey.

Doc


----------



## Batz (23/6/06)

Tony said:


> Your not a brewer unless your wife can get on the pc and have a winge!  Bloody starters keeping me up at night!
> Tony's wife here




Tell me this is a very bad joke
please don't tell me this is true


----------



## Mr Bond (23/6/06)

Batz said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > Your not a brewer unless your wife can get on the pc and have a winge!  Bloody starters keeping me up at night!
> ...



Whats worse than your wife reading AHB posts over your shoulder?

Your wife posting when you are not around.

welcome MRS TONY, we know you are the boss anyway.


----------



## Yorkee (23/6/06)

Nice replies all,

But what is it that Pumpy and Batz refer to. Why do we need to go for the full mash!! When we can brew a very nice Coopers lager from a kit? Do some have more refined taste buds or what? Is it like doing the car - first you can change the oil and then with a bit of effort you can do the brakes and then, if you really try you can take the head off  

HOW complicated can we make this process - or is that what we strive to do and understand.

Heavy stuff - as you like it


----------



## Pumpy (23/6/06)

ATOMT
[/quote]

My daughters name is Abbey.

Doc
[/quote]


My son is quite STOUT 
My mother in law is BITTER
My wife is PALE

Sorry 
Pumpy


----------



## Murray (23/6/06)

Wrong thread yorkee h34r:


----------



## Tony (23/6/06)

Oh it is true as true as you are sitting on the pc  THanks for the welcome, Promise I wont gate crash too much but posting for a stir  serves tony right for leaving the site open :lol: Yes I am the boss


----------



## Yorkee (23/6/06)

Murray,

You mean that there have been others with the same opinion?


----------



## Doc (23/6/06)

a hopback

Doc


----------



## Batz (23/6/06)

Yorkee said:


> Nice replies all,
> 
> But what is it that Pumpy and Batz refer to. Why do we need to go for the full mash!! When we can brew a very nice Coopers lager from a kit? Do some have more refined taste buds or what? Is it like doing the car - first you can change the oil and then with a bit of effort you can do the brakes and then, if you really try you can take the head off
> 
> ...




:huh: wtf? :huh:


----------



## Pumpy (23/6/06)

Yorkee said:


> Nice replies all,
> 
> But what is it that Pumpy and Batz refer to. Why do we need to go for the full mash!! When we can brew a very nice Coopers lager from a kit? Do some have more refined taste buds or what? Is it like doing the car - first you can change the oil and then with a bit of effort you can do the brakes and then, if you really try you can take the head off
> 
> ...



Yorkee . 

You dont need to go too a full mash if you are happy with your Coopers Lager from a kit.

Life is all about choice. I suppose you only have choice if you have done both.!!

Otherwise you have no choice.

Pumpy


----------



## Yorkee (23/6/06)

WTF?

The wrong thread? How is "you are not a real brewer unless you go all the way to a full mash" the wrong thread. Apologies, I am a new member and am just trying to contribute. WTF - WELCOME!!


----------



## Mr Bond (23/6/06)

small Willy(Brewers droop)  :lol: h34r: 

or is it just *ME?*

@ 37 with 2 kids the" ol feller" has gone part time on an easing into retirement(50)plan any way.

beer is King(or should that be queen?)


----------



## wee stu (23/6/06)

Brauluver said:


> small Willy(Brewers droop) :
> 
> or is it just *ME?*




No, I have a fairly small willy too  , but I have made good use of it  

(I suspect I am going to regret this in the morning h34r: )


----------



## Yorkee (23/6/06)

Ha Ha


----------



## vlbaby (23/6/06)

wee stu said:


> Brauluver said:
> 
> 
> > small Willy(Brewers droop) :
> ...


they dont call you wee stu for nothin


----------



## Batz (23/6/06)

Yorkee said:


> WTF?
> 
> The wrong thread? How is "you are not a real brewer unless you go all the way to a full mash" the wrong thread. Apologies, I am a new member and am just trying to contribute. WTF - WELCOME!!




Sorry your correct not me

And your kits brews are great,better than I brew

Sorry again

Batz


----------



## vlbaby (23/6/06)

Yorkee said:


> Murray,
> 
> You mean that there have been others with the same opinion?




Yorkee,

62.4% of brewers here do a full mash. check out the 'all grain or extract thread'.



vl.


----------



## Tony (23/6/06)

Yorkee......

you did start out with a fairly agressive stand.

QUOTE:

Why do we need to go for the full mash!! When we can brew a very nice Coopers lager from a kit? 

To answer this question with a question...... how many AG lagers have you made.

to compare a coopers lager kit with an AG lager mashed with Pils malt and a bittered with fresh hops. I just did a post on grumpys explaning isohop eztract. ITs like comparing a fresh vanilla bean with a teaspoon of vanilla essence.

and some of us just like to make the effort to make something better than can be bought from the shops. all for 23c / schooner 

everyone is welcome on here mate. It gets splashed around a bit that if your not an AG brewer you will get told to f*#k off on here but thats not the truth. we all start out as kit brewers. If AG brewing wasnt worth doing, do you think we would spend 6+ hrs in the shed/garage/kitchen/brewery slaving over hot liquid!!!

the toys we build to make the job a bit easier are just a bonus 

chill and cheers dude.

and id rather a coopers lager over a VB any day


----------



## Murray (23/6/06)

This may be the wrong thread, but I would say it is _easier_ to make a good tasting lager AG than from a kit h34r:


----------



## stephen (24/6/06)

Tony said:


> Oh it is true as true as you are sitting on the pc  THanks for the welcome, Promise I wont gate crash too much but posting for a stir  serves tony right for leaving the site open :lol: Yes I am the boss


We knew it was you - the spelling improved...


----------



## Yorkee (24/6/06)

Thanks Tony, Batz, Baby etc,

Wasn't meaning to be aggressive. I haven't had the pleasure of ever tasting a mash and it will probably be the way I go in the future. I suppose I was just asking if it is really worth all that extra time and effort - obviously it must be.

Batz - you flatter me mate, but I don't belive that my apprentice like efforts could get any where near your brews. Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers or wings


----------



## bindi (24/6/06)

.....spend more time in the brewery than on the pc.....that's the problem  

Batz
[/quote]


That has been the case for weeks now, I have to get 'a real job' and spend less time in the brewery, and less time on this site.  .


----------



## Weizguy (24/6/06)

Brauluver said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Tony said:
> ...


To further this "jungle of quotes", I have my own comment to make.

Having over a thousand posts now, and feeling superior after drinking out of my new Erdinger World Cup Weissbier glass, I feel the need to declare Tony guilty of a "beer crime"...that being the crime of remaining logged on to this site and allowing the security of his logon to be breached by the missus or SWMBO.

Tony must now scull 2 pints of his worst beer to atone for this beer crime. This may not be a problem if his worst beer is still a cracker.

Seth out


----------



## Yorkee (25/6/06)

OK, Now I know that I may have had the wrong thread as I have just read the AG v Kit stuff threads. 

I didn't realise the can of worms that I was opening when I asked the simple question as to if an AG was worth the trouble of the extra work and time when compared to a kit (Coopers Lager it was) Maybe it would be better if we had a separate forum for the AG and the rest and never the twain? My suggestion that brewing beer was like fixing the car wasn't a difficult analogy - or was it?

Maybe we kit men could pour sh*t on the brewers of ginger ale  It looks to me that there are egos you can't jump over here.

Nice to see that some have the voice of reason and that in the end we are all drinking beer. My first post said that it was nice that the experts were willing to share their knowledge. Didn't know that we needed a referee.


----------



## Murray (25/6/06)

The only people that have a problem are the people making the problem.  This forum is a great resource for improving your techniques, whatever level you choose. Any 'battle' is purely in the mind of the guy trying to fight it.


----------



## pint of lager (25/6/06)

Well said Murray.

Here endeth the battle.


----------

